# ingi auf 360 und nun? :D



## crizzle (28. März 2008)

hallo,

naja nun gut ich bin gnom ingi auf skill stufe 360.. 15 punkte noch bis 375 >.<

ist die einfachste variante einfach das Khoriumzielfernrohr rezept zu farmen oder gehts auch noch anders um die letzten 15 punkte zu kriegen..?




freue mich auf nützliche antworten

cya


----------



## toxtronic (28. März 2008)

Naja hab mal 4h gefarmt für den Plan *g* is blöd dass der Bop is...Ich hab bis 375 mit dem Adamantitgewehr geskillt und 3 mal mit der Stoff brille


----------



## Langmar (28. März 2008)

Also ich habe von 362-375 den Feldrepbot gebaut.
War zwar n'hartes Stück mit den Mats, aber die Bots lohnen sich für Raids usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfG Langmar


----------



## crizzle (28. März 2008)

bin schon seit heute mittag farmen... hart wie schlecht der plan dropt^^ 


gute idee mit dem feldbot ich such ma wo es das rezept gibt^^


----------



## crizzle (29. März 2008)

lol^^  1 mob später nachdem ich das gepostet hab isses gedroppt PP


ab sofort stelle ich das khoriumfernzielrohr her 

name:raged
realm:blackmoore
horde


----------



## toxtronic (29. März 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> lol^^  1 mob später nachdem ich das gepostet hab isses gedroppt PP



*gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg*
ich hab ewig gefarmt für diese sch*** teil *ggggggggggg*


----------



## crizzle (29. März 2008)

so hammer^^   

ich geh wieder ingame kill ein jagdschütze bam da dropts THX BUFFED!!


----------



## Odara (30. März 2008)

Langmar schrieb:


> Also ich habe von 362-375 den Feldrepbot gebaut.
> War zwar n'hartes Stück mit den Mats, aber die Bots lohnen sich für Raids usw.
> 
> 
> ...




So hab ich das auch heute morgen gemacht und bin froh endlich auf 375 zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toxtronic (30. März 2008)

Woher bekomm ich das rezept für den repbot?^^


----------



## Odara (31. März 2008)

toxtronic schrieb:


> Woher bekomm ich das rezept für den repbot?^^



http://wow.buffed.de/?i=34114




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (1. April 2008)

Also ich hab von 360 - 375 mit dem Repbot geskilled.

Zum einen fand ich die Mats verhälltnismäßig günstig und zum anderen kann man den auch gebrauchen... Hab nun zwar etwa 45 Repbots auf der Bank, nutze sie aber auch mal in normalen 5-Mann Instanzen.

Ausserdem ist mir das Rezept quasi sofort gedroppt.... Musste nur 4 Leute killen.

Die Zielfernrohre kann ich noch nicht, aber ich finde die auch von den Mats her heftig...

Also meine Empfehlung: REPBOT!

PS: Der Ingiguide (im Forum) von 0-375 ist totale Scheisse... Es klappt einfach nichts davon... Sämtliche Rezepte waren mindestens grün als man damit anfangen sollte zu skillen....


----------



## Grimmrog (3. April 2008)

Bastel halt Adamantitgewehre, geben gut arkanen staub und Große Planaressenzen, mit Glück sogar nen prismasplitter, die Mats dafür sidn eigentlich recht ok, udn man macht nicht allzuviel verlust.

außerdem haste so gleich nen paar Mats zum verzaubern, oder Taschen basteln lassen.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (8. April 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> naja nun gut ich bin gnom ingi auf skill stufe 360.. 15 punkte noch bis 375 >.<
> 
> ...



Seit dem Vorlertzten patch Glaub ich gibts ein neues Rezept für 360. Undzwar ist das Der Feldreparaturbot 110G und die kann man zum Raiden immer brauchen. Mir ist das zufällig beim Dailyquesten in Ogrilla gedroppt. Das droppt an diesen Monumenten wo man die Farbspielquest macht. Die Dropchance die Buffed an gibt stimmt auch nicht die ist nur so gering weil NUR Ingis das finden können.



cM2003 schrieb:


> PS: Der Ingiguide (im Forum) von 0-375 ist totale Scheisse... Es klappt einfach nichts davon... Sämtliche Rezepte waren mindestens grün als man damit anfangen sollte zu skillen....



Das liegt daran das Schneesturm die Skillbereiche der Verschiedenen Rezepte komplett umgekrämpelt hat und der Guide darum nicht mehr passt.


----------

